# Heavy Urban Search and Rescue ( HUSAR )



## mariomike (16 Dec 2013)

Something new from CAN-TF3 ( Toronto HUSAR ).

It regards HUSAR training and operations:
http://www.toronto.ca/wes/techservices/oem/husar/pdf/husar-history-tema-structure-and-training-profile.pdf


----------



## pbi (17 Dec 2013)

I knew one of the TFS officers involved in setting this up several years ago. The TFS was interested in getting military help with logistics and learning how to configure their gear for rapid deployment by air and road.


----------



## mariomike (17 Dec 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> I knew one of the TFS officers involved in setting this up several years ago. The TFS was interested in getting military help with logistics and learning how to configure their gear for rapid deployment by air and road.



As to what their future holds, I saw this in the news last month.

"The future of the Heavy Urban Search and Rescue team was also raised.

Made up of Toronto fire fighters, police and paramedics, the team led the rescue in Elliot Lake.

Federal funding for the team has now run out, which concerns a lawyer representing the Ontario Association of Fire Chiefs.":
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbury/elliot-lake-inquiry-commissioner-hears-rescue-suggestions-1.2424290


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2015)

Update

Nov. 17, 2015

"Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale has been tasked to restore funding for heavy urban search and rescue" 
http://www.firefightingincanada.com/editors-blog/editors-blog-22078#sthash.NccMnfou.dpuf


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Probably just a co-incidence, but I can't help wondering if the timing has anything to do with Hurricane Matthew?

3 hours ago,

Government of Canada restores funding for Heavy Urban Search and Rescue ( HUSAR )
http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1134389
With this new Program, the Government of Canada will restore funding to existing HUSAR Task Forces in Vancouver, Toronto, Calgary and Manitoba. This program will also provide support to the provinces of Quebec and Nova Scotia to build HUSAR capacity in Montreal and Halifax.

•HUSAR Task Forces are interdisciplinary and are made up of first responders such as firefighters, paramedics, and canine technicians.


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2017)

Vancouver's elite Heavy Urban Search and Rescue team is eager to help with the earthquake response in Mexico, but so far they aren't allowed.
http://bc.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1213511


----------

